# Pellet Smoker as a grill to?



## mrudi (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi All!  Looking to get a pellet smoker (thinking REC TEC but have not pulled the trigger).  I dont have a lot of experience smokin but plan on doing more (have a MES that works as advertised but I dont like the taste).  I was thinking of a pellet smoker not only for smoking but to use as a grill as well.  Anyone use one as their everyday grill?  I have a gas grill today but dont want to have both.   I'm not an overly picky guy and can put up with most things.  I guess my biggest concern however would be trying to grill but having it take forever because...well... its not really a grill.  Appreciate anyone with good or bad experience grilling with a pellet.


----------



## westby (Jan 8, 2016)

Cut from my reply on the other post:

Temps of 350 - 400 are no problem. Gets up to 500 if needed. Grill grates will help with searing if you want that ability. It will take 15 minutes or better to get to those temps. Pellet smokers definitely have a milder smoke flavor than what some are used to. I think many people are used to over-smoked food, but that's another topic. You can supplement the smoke with a smoke tube (I use an amazen tube when I do ribs, butts and brisket). I suggest trying food cooked on a pellet grill before making the plunge.

Additional comments:

It can grill and do it well, but don't expect it to char like a real hot charcoal grill will.  I love to grill chicken on it.  I usually run temps around 300 - 350 for chicken and it is some of the juiciest chicken I've ever had.  You don't have to worry about flare up ever either if you are away from it for a bit.  I love to reverse sear steaks on it, but I will usually finish mine on my infrared gasser just for convenience sake.  Many people take their steaks off after smoking for a bit, put on the searing grates, crank up the grill to max, and finish searing the steaks once up to temp.  It most definitely is multi-purpose, but there is a little bit of a learning curve.  As I said in the earlier reply - if you never had food on a pellet grill, you should most definitely try it first.  It is a much milder smoke profile, but I find it very nice for most of my smoking / grilling.  Here are a few pics of my cooks on one.













20151024_161544.jpg



__ westby
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20150419_154413.jpg



__ westby
__ Apr 20, 2015


















20150419_171156.jpg



__ westby
__ Apr 20, 2015


















ribs turkey ham.jpg



__ westby
__ Mar 23, 2015


















20150613_092745.jpg



__ westby
__ Oct 1, 2015


----------



## mrudi (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Westby.  The pics are making me hungry.  Actually one of my complaints about my MES is it tends to over smoke and create a heavy creosote taste.  I learned quickly to use the chips lightly and I never used mesquite.  I only use apple and sometimes throw in a few chips of hickory but you have to be careful or the flavor will be off.  I also think the MES gives it a little bit of a metallic taste to but that could just be me.  A light smoke flavor is what I'm looking for as many of my MES cooks were too smokey.  

Do you have to do any other modifications when grilling besides the grates?  Like - do you have to grill without the drip pan?

I dont know anyone with a pellet or Rec Tec so not sure how I will "taste test".  I may have to just take the plunge.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

If he don't get here soon...Shoot SeenRed a PM. He has had a RecTec for a while know and is a really helpful guy...JJ


----------



## mowin (Jan 8, 2016)

I've got a GMG Daniel Boone. I've done many low and slow cooks, as well as grilling. The GMG has a two piece drip pan with holes in it. For grilling I line up the holes to make them open, and my grill surface will get plenty hot enough for grill marks. 
I still have my gas grill,  but I haven't used it in since spring.


----------



## seenred (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, JJ!  Thumbs Up

MRudi, to answer your question, yes...I'm very happy with the way my Rec Tec grills and sears.  Westby already covered most of this, but my RT will reach a high end temp of at least 500*.  I also use a set of searing grates from GrillGrates.  The way I set mine up for grilling, I pull the grease shield out (it acts as a heat shield for indirect cooking), throw some foil in the bottom of the barrel to catch the drippings, and swap the standard stainless grates on the right side of the pit with the GrillGrates.  With this setup and the pit running at 500*, it takes me about 12-13 minutes to get a 14 ounce ribeye to medium.  When I realized how well the RT direct-grills, I gave my gas grill to my son.

Here is a thread that I posted some time back where I grilled some steaks:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183786/couple-of-quick-ribeyes-on-the-rec-tec-w-qview

Hope it helps...if I can answer any other questions, just let me know!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## muralboy (Jan 9, 2016)

I was in your shoes back in June. Gas grill needed to be retired and was deciding between a gasser or pellet grill. Had two associates with Traegers who answered a ton of questions and concerns, including cold weather grilling.  They were too far away for first hand experience though.

Went with a PelletPro grill from Smoke Daddy and haven't regretted it once. Two biggest knocks on pellet grills from detractors; can't sear and not enough smoke. Work a rounds for both. Grill grates noted before work great. But if you look at recent reports this is mostly for show - not necessarily taste.  Many cooking articles now push for reverse searing. 

The smoke issue - I agree with Westby on the over-smoked comment. If that's your taste supplement smoke output with a cold smoker. I have the Big Kahuna from Smoke Daddy attached to my grill. I also have an A-Maze-N tube that work great when I want a heavier smoke. 

Beauty of the pellet grill; extremely versatile, no flare ups, simple operation and very efficient operating costs.  I've cooked/smoked everything from brisket to ribs, lobster to scallops, salmon to cheese and even blue cheese stuffed olives.

Most important factor - A good controller or PID is critical. You want something that will maintain temp within a 5 deg swing. Not low, med, high. My PelletPro has an outstanding PID.  Many of the other grills mentioned here do too - RecTec, GMG, Blazen, Yoder...the list goes on.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## mrudi (Jan 10, 2016)

@ mural boy 
I to am from the Chicagoland area. Any issues cooking in our climate on the pellet grill?  In particular when it's cold or when it's raining.  I don't have a covered area to cook under so was wondering if rain (drizzle to light rain, wouldn't cook in a downpour regardless of grill type) do you have to cover it because its electric?  I'm also thinking it would be difficult to bbq during cold weather. What's the lowest outside temperature you can use the grill in?

Thanks everyone for your insights/advice.  Much appreciated.


----------



## muralboy (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi MRudi

Although I just got the pellet grill this June, I am a year round grill.  And that includes the 12 years of living in MN.  

I'm in the same boat you are with no covered area for grilling and storage.  Just keep the cover on when not grilling.  Weather was a big concern for me as well, but after talking with a few friends with pellet grills, including one in the midwest, I went for it.  Dennis at Smoke Daddy (they are located up in Waukegan) was also very helpful.  Electronics not an issue in the rain since they are all on the underside.  Have had no trouble with the grill in all types of weather. 

I did make a proactive investment though - bought a insulated cover from GMG...fit nicely on my PelletPro.  Did a 10 hr smoke on New Years weekend and only used 6# of pellets.  Didn't need it but saved on pellets.  Worth the investment.


----------



## bregent (Jan 10, 2016)

>You want something that will maintain temp within a 5 deg swing

I disagree. A 5 degree swing is not important criteria for selecting a grill.  Most household ovens can have swings of 25 degrees or more around setpoint and they seem to cook food fine. Pellet grills are no different. Some, especially PID controllers can have tighter swings, but it's not necessary to produce good good. In fact, grills with bigger swing tend to produce more smoke resulting in more smoke flavor.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 10, 2016)

Take a look at the cookshack/fast Eddie PG500 or Pg1000.  I have the 500 and it is the best grill I have ever had without the smoke ability.  I have had several grills and one of my favorites was a Holland because of the ability to do thighs or burgers and not worry about flare ups.  Almost all pellets grills give you this ability. The issue with the holland was the inability to sear.

With the open flame area on the PGs this isn't an issue.  You can get grate Temps overy 900 degrees. 

Several pellets grills will work as an all in one unit, but IMHO you can't beat the Fast Eddie lne.


----------



## muralboy (Jan 10, 2016)

bregent said:


> >You want something that will maintain temp within a 5 deg swing
> 
> I disagree. A 5 degree swing is not important criteria for selecting a grill.  Most household ovens can have swings of 25 degrees or more around setpoint and they seem to cook food fine. Pellet grills are no different. Some, especially PID controllers can have tighter swings, but it's not necessary to produce good good. In fact, grills with bigger swing tend to produce more smoke resulting in more smoke flavor.



If you are investing into a technology (and yes smoking is a technology even if you are using a stick burner) - why not invest in the improved end of that technology. My friends who own older pellet grills strongly recommended the more advanced PID's.  

Pellet grills don't produce a heavy smoke but there are ways to work with that.  But they do offer a consistent cooking environment with a great deal of flexibility


----------



## mbogo (Jan 11, 2016)

I Have a Yoder 640, and love it. The grill grates are a must, I can hit 500-600 degrees easily with the drip pan out. Best steaks I've ever had.


----------



## mrudi (Jan 11, 2016)

Again, thanks everyone, this is very helpful.  This is really tough decision.  I think I need to take my time on this before I pull the trigger.

As I mentioned in my post, I'm really looking for a gas grill replacement that can smoke as well.  That's what originally directed me towards a pellet.  I have already ruled out the lower tier pellet grills sold at the big box retailers based on my research.  Now I'm struggling between the mid tier and upper tier.  I could spend 2500+ on a grill but I wonder if I'll be getting my bang for my buck once I go above 1500 (especially given I'm just starting out with smoking meat).  Rec Tec  appears to be the best choice for me if I were to go with a mid tier grill (customer service, warranty, construction/materials, reviews).  However, although it sounds like its capable of direct cooking its design doesn't necessarily take that into consideration (need to use grill plates, remove grease pan and line bottom with foil to catch drippings for best results).  The upper tier (fast eddy, MAC, Memphis) appear to take direct cooking into consideration and are designed specifically for this dual operation.  Of course these are the ones that cost the most as well.

I'm assuming the smoking capabilities between mid and upper are negligible (meaning they all smoke meat well - correct me if I'm wrong).  The lack of smoke infusion does not concern me as I don't like a lot of smoke (just a enough to notice).  So that leaves the direct cooking capabilities.  If I was the only one using the grill I would go out and buy a Rec Tec today (wife and father in-law does the grilling on occasion).  I need to research the Yoder a little more as I dont know much about that one.

Thanks all!  This is fun and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2016)

Unfortunately, Pellet Grill/Smokers are not the best you can get at either. But they do a pretty good job and offer the convenience of buying one unit to do a variety of cooking. I have been looking into Pellet Grills as well. I am finding the KUMA Platinum SE has most of the features folks look for and falls in between, price wise, the mid and upper end models. Still a tough nut at around $1800 but you are going to pay for One Size Fits All...JJ


----------



## bregent (Jan 11, 2016)

muralboy said:


> If you are investing into a technology (and yes smoking is a technology even if you are using a stick burner) - why not invest in the improved end of that technology. My friends who own older pellet grills strongly recommended the more advanced PID's.
> 
> Pellet grills don't produce a heavy smoke but there are ways to work with that. But they do offer a consistent cooking environment with a great deal of flexibility


I'm not saying you should not go with PID, but not all PID controlled pellet grills are designed to maintain +/-5 degree swings. There is no benefit to that kind of control so I would not list that as any kind of criteria, or you'd be eliminating some very good grills. Extremely tight control does not mean "better".

And even newer grills without PID controllers produce very stable temperatures. But I've used pellet grills that had +/-25F swings and it produced food just as good and easy as my Memphis.


----------



## bregent (Jan 11, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Unfortunately, Pellet Grill/Smokers are not the best you can get at either. But they do a pretty good job and offer the convenience of buying one unit to do a variety of cooking. I have been looking into Pellet Grills as well. I am finding the KUMA Platinum SE has most of the features folks look for and falls in between, price wise, the mid and upper end models. Still a tough nut at around $1800 but you are going to pay for One Size Fits All...JJ


I came within a day of pulling the trigger on the Kuma when a used Memphis became available. But if I were looking again, the Kuma would probably be my top choice. It has all the features I want, good smoke output, and seems well built. 

And if slightly smaller size is what you're after, I'd take a hard look at Firecraft Q-450. I think a direct grill option may be in the works.


----------



## mrudi (Jan 11, 2016)

Kuma...Firecraft?!?  Never even heard about these.  Wow I have a lot of work to do.  Thanks


----------



## bregent (Jan 11, 2016)

MRudi said:


> Kuma...Firecraft?!?  Never even heard about these.  Wow I have a lot of work to do.  Thanks


I would estimate there are currently between 150-200 pellet grill models available today. 

If you haven't already, I suggest you browse over at pelletheads.com to get and idea of what's out there and members experiences.


----------



## muralboy (Jan 11, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Unfortunately, Pellet Grill/Smokers are not the best you can get at either. But they do a pretty good job and offer the convenience of buying one unit to do a variety of cooking. I have been looking into Pellet Grills as well. I am finding the KUMA Platinum SE has most of the features folks look for and falls in between, price wise, the mid and upper end models. Still a tough nut at around $1800 but you are going to pay for One Size Fits All...JJ


That is one nice looking grill - interestingly shares similar attributes to the RecTec; rear side hopper, PID controller in shelf...  No bull horns though


----------



## muralboy (Jan 11, 2016)

bregent said:


> I'm not saying you should not go with PID, but not all PID controlled pellet grills are designed to maintain +/-5 degree swings. There is no benefit to that kind of control so I would not list that as any kind of criteria, or you'd be eliminating some very good grills. Extremely tight control does not mean "better".
> 
> And even newer grills without PID controllers produce very stable temperatures. But I've used pellet grills that had +/-25F swings and it produced food just as good and easy as my Memphis.


No benefit??? - that's a tough argument to win


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2016)

bregent said:


> I'm not saying you should not go with PID, but not all PID controlled pellet grills are designed to maintain +/-5 degree swings. There is no benefit to that kind of control so I would not list that as any kind of criteria, or you'd be eliminating some very good grills. Extremely tight control does not mean "better".
> 
> And even newer grills without PID controllers produce very stable temperatures. But I've used pellet grills that had +/-25F swings and it produced food just as good and easy as my Memphis.


Twenty-five degree swings don't matter much at 225°F+ or searing a Steak...BUT...Low and Slow smoke cured Sausage or Fish at 150 to 170° with a 25° swing and you got garbage. So there is a benefit to 5° control. Just up to the individual to decide their needs and budget...JJ


----------



## mrudi (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok, here is a very minor small point but I'm thinking an exposed grease bucket could be an issue.  I have dogs and although I'm sure I can keep them out of the bucket while I'm present, I know them enough that as soon as I go inside they will be all over it making a mess of themselves.  Was wondering if anyone else has had to deal with that.  Feels kind a stupid to exclude a grill for that (and a lot of them at that) but it is something I'm concerned about.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2016)

MRudi said:


> Ok, here is a very minor small point but I'm thinking an exposed grease bucket could be an issue.  I have dogs and although I'm sure I can keep them out of the bucket while I'm present, I know them enough that as soon as I go inside they will be all over it making a mess of themselves.  Was wondering if anyone else has had to deal with that.  Feels kind a stupid to exclude a grill for that (and a lot of them at that) but it is something I'm concerned about.


I agree...There are stories of just such a thing happening. My Dog never left my side when cooking or eating and sits quietly. But leave a plate unattended and in reach to get a drink or other...The food will be gone in seconds!

I would be concerned with getting the food in and not the drip bucket so I see an enclosed grease system as a benefit. Yes I could have better control over my dog but the neighbors dogs would by a problem and grease still drips awhile after the food is removed so the deck would be a mess if I removed the bucket before going in with the food...JJ


----------



## mrudi (Jan 12, 2016)

As I review all these grills I have noticed some have chimneys and some don't.  I haven't read anywhere about the benefits or advantages of having one or not.  Anyone know if there is any advantage/disadvantage?  Or do all the smoke exhaust systems work the same regardless?


----------



## mowin (Jan 12, 2016)

I really think a chimney is more for looks. A vent is a vent. Pellet grills have a combustion fan that pushes the air and smoke out of the pit. Some vent with a stack, some don't.


----------



## bregent (Jan 12, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Twenty-five degree swings don't matter much at 225°F+ or searing a Steak...BUT...Low and Slow smoke cured Sausage or Fish at 150 to 170° with a 25° swing and you got garbage. So there is a benefit to 5° control. Just up to the individual to decide their needs and budget...JJ


Sure, JJ, for that particular application it may be valid. But I would not use a pellet grill for those anyway. For one thing, very few can get below 180, and those that do get very touchy when set that low. 

A blanket statement that you need +/-5 is misleading. For BBQ it doesn't matter. Now I'm sure there is a limit, but I've made plenty of great BBQ on my Camp Chef which normally fluctuated +/- 25. I now have a Memphis which is usually runs around +/- 2, and the food is no better. 

Again, my point is that avoiding grills that can't maintain +/- 5 degrees will eliminate some very good grills, including the Kuma.


----------



## bregent (Jan 12, 2016)

muralboy said:


> No benefit??? - that's a tough argument to win


Based on my personal experience, there is no benefit. What is your personal experience?


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 12, 2016)

My dogs have gotten the grease bucket a few times.  For the most part they leave it alone when I  cooking.  When the grill cools down I store it inside.  I also line it with aluminum foil and empty it fairly often.
If you have yard dogs or leave a food crazy dog outside alone with it for long periods then it could be an issue.


----------



## muralboy (Jan 12, 2016)

bregent said:


> Based on my personal experience, there is no benefit. What is your personal experience?



Based on my experience, the friends who were pellet grill owners, and I would imagine a good deal of the pellet grill owners (one who has already reponded to you) - yes their is a benefit.

Try adding something constructive instead of picking other's posts apart


----------



## westby (Jan 12, 2016)

Huge benefit to PID controllers IMO.  I bought a RT and won a Traeger a few weeks later.  Used both and gave my mom the Traeger.  No comparison in regards to temp swings.


----------



## jayace (Jan 13, 2016)

MRudi said:


> Hi All!  Looking to get a pellet smoker (thinking REC TEC but have not pulled the trigger).  I dont have a lot of experience smokin but plan on doing more (have a MES that works as advertised but I dont like the taste).  I was thinking of a pellet smoker not only for smoking but to use as a grill as well.  Anyone use one as their everyday grill?  I have a gas grill today but dont want to have both.   I'm not an overly picky guy and can put up with most things.  I guess my biggest concern however would be trying to grill but having it take forever because...well... its not really a grill.  Appreciate anyone with good or bad experience grilling with a pellet.



I'm in the same boat as you, looking for pellet grill to do smoking and grilling. What are your thoughts on Louisiana Grills? I'm looking at the CS570. Certainly not up in the price range of the Rec Tec but better than most of the units in the big box stores.


----------



## mrudi (Jan 13, 2016)

Jayace said:


> I'm thinking about a Louisiana Grill pellet smoker. It has
> I'm in the same boat as you, looking for pellet grill to do smoking and grilling. What are your thoughts on Louisiana Grills? I'm looking at the CS570. Certainly not up in the price range of the Rec Tec but better than most of the units in the big box stores.


Jayace - there are way more experienced folks here than me to ask any questions on what types of grills are best.  I'm a newbie myself.  What I am learning though is a pellet grill is great for smoking but grilling is probably not their strong suit.  If you do grill with them what I have learned (on line - not in real life experience) is you need access to the open flame (ie drip pan needs to be removed or have some holes to let direct heat through) and probably a set of grillgrates.  Good luck hunting.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 13, 2016)

MRudi said:


> Jayace - there are way more experienced folks here than me to ask any questions on what types of grills are best.  I'm a newbie myself.  What I am learning though is a pellet grill is great for smoking but grilling is probably not their strong suit.  If you do grill with them what I have learned (on line - not in real life experience) is you need access to the open flame (ie drip pan needs to be removed or have some holes to let direct heat through) and probably a set of grillgrates.  Good luck hunting.



That is the great thing about the PG500 is that it has an open flame all of the time for grilling.  It is a smaller area! 3-4 rib eyes or 8 or so smaller chicken thighs.  Not enough for a large family but works great for me and the wife.


----------



## jayace (Jan 13, 2016)

JeepDiver said:


> That is the great thing about the PG500 is that it has an open flame all of the time for grilling.  It is a smaller area! 3-4 rib eyes or 8 or so smaller chicken thighs.  Not enough for a large family but works great for me and the wife.


That is a good looking grill.  I little out if my price range though I'm afraid. I'm looking to stay in the $1k or less area.


----------



## jayace (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm leaning more towards an LG700. Got a line on a one-time-use demo from a local dealer and he's giving me a great price and including front and side shelves as well. Hoping to go see it this weekend.


----------



## bregent (Feb 19, 2016)

muralboy said:


> Based on my experience, the friends who were pellet grill owners, and I would imagine a good deal of the pellet grill owners (one who has already reponded to you) - yes their is a benefit.
> 
> Try adding something constructive instead of picking other's posts apart


Not sure why you are getting so upset. I'm simply disagreeing with a single comment you made, not picking apart your post. Have you never had someone disagree with you in a discussion forum before?  And my post wasn't constructive only because it did not agree with you?

>and I would imagine a good deal of the pellet grill owners (one who has already reponded to you)

Not sure which 'one' you are referring to - I didn't see anyone else respond prior to this.


----------



## muralboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Look a few posts up

"Twenty-five degree swings don't matter much at 225°F+ or searing a Steak...BUT...Low and Slow smoke cured Sausage or Fish at 150 to 170° with a 25° swing and you got garbage. So there is a benefit to 5° control. Just up to the individual to decide their needs and budget...JJ"


----------



## muralboy (Feb 19, 2016)

and this one

Huge benefit to PID controllers IMO. I bought a RT and won a Traeger a few weeks later. Used both and gave my mom the Traeger. No comparison in regards to temp swings.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry for jumping in a few days late. I have a Green Mountain Grill Jim Bowie (Larger pellet smoker) and many times I crank it up to 450 and throw some burgers and dogs on it.  I have made pizzas seared on it (though not as good a grill sear), grilled a few steaks and other things on there.  If I want more smoke I use my AMPS.  

For the drippings bucket, I have gone and replaces it with a funnel and a piece of tubing going into a old milk jug.  This way it is easy to replace/clean up after a smoke and it allows for extra capacity with it comes those extra juicy briskets.  There have been a few smokes where the brisket juices have overflowed my bucket , but has yet to over flow a milk jug.


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 23, 2016)

My Yoder YS640 grills wonderfully, with temps over 600. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 23, 2016)

MRudi said:


> Ok, here is a very minor small point but I'm thinking an exposed grease bucket could be an issue.  I have dogs and although I'm sure I can keep them out of the bucket while I'm present, I know them enough that as soon as I go inside they will be all over it making a mess of themselves.  Was wondering if anyone else has had to deal with that.  Feels kind a stupid to exclude a grill for that (and a lot of them at that) but it is something I'm concerned about.



I have found this to be no issue with my dogs who love grease. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bregent (Feb 24, 2016)

muralboy said:


> Look a few posts up
> 
> "Twenty-five degree swings don't matter much at 225°F+ or searing a Steak...BUT...Low and Slow smoke cured Sausage or Fish at 150 to 170° with a 25° swing and you got garbage. So there is a benefit to 5° control. Just up to the individual to decide their needs and budget...JJ"


Yes, but we were talking about pellet grill owners.  I greatly respect JJ’s opinions, but as far as I know, he has never owned a pellet grill. As far as slow smoked sausage is concerned, I use a cabinet smoker and would not use a pellet grill. Most do not operate reliably at 150F. As far as temp swings, the most extreme swings are at the higher operating ranges. I’ve low smoked plenty of salmon on my CampChef with great results that are indistinguishable from salmon smoked on my Memphis.

Remember too that grills are not at the extreme end of the swings for long. Home ovens operate similarly. My home oven has 25 degrees of swing, but an oven thermometer, which responds slowly, registers a constant temp.

We also need to clarify some things. First of all, there’s a huge difference between wide swings, and wild or erratic swings. With the former, your grill will operate with consistent, repeatable results. There are some grills (PID or otherwise) that have wider temp swings than others. But the swings are consistent and the temp averages out fine. Other grills have erratic swings. On one cycle, it may overshoot 15 and undershoot 5, the next pass over 25 and under 20, etc. This makes the average temp drift over time and produces inconsistent results. The former is fine, the latter is not.

I had great results with my CampChef which had 20-25 degree swings. So if +/- 25 is good, then people naturally assume that +/- 5 must be better, right?  Again I have to ask, what evidence is there that it will produce better results? And in fact, many folks believe it will produce worse results in regards to lower smoke output.

So is any amount of swing too much? I’m sure there’s a practical limit, but in my experience, 20-25F is fine. To me, a more important concern about temperature is variances from left to right, up and down. Many owners report variances of 60 degrees or more. Even though you can learn your grills hot spots, and “use that to your advantage”, I’d rather not bother. If I want multiple cooking zones, I'll buy an FE. 

Again, I agree with most of your original recommendations. I’m only arguing the statement “You want something that will maintain temp within a 5 deg swing”. As far as I know, only one manufacturer claims to have temperatures swings of +/- 5 F.  My current grill – a Memphis Elite – usually maintains temp within +/- 8F.   You’d have a hard time convincing me that another grill is better, just because it can maintain +/- 5 degrees.


----------



## muralboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I would agree - at higher temps precision is not as important.  But if you are trying to maintain a lower temp, it becomes very important.

My grill operates very reliably at a low temp, as do other pellet grills based on what people have shared.  I would say there are a few grills out there that claim a 5 deg swing. PelletPro and RecTec are two that come to mind. I know there are more.


----------



## rmath7 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a Green Mountain Daniel Boon Pellet Smoker.. I have used it for both smoking low and slow as well as grilling Steaks.. At first I was saving my old propane grill to use for burgers and steaks and found out quickly there was no need..The Daniel Boon gets plenty hot enough to grill burgers and steaks as well as leave grill marks..


----------



## smokin218r (Mar 25, 2016)

I along with Westby and Red have a Rec Tec.

Owned it for about a year.

I do everything on it:

Low and slow for bbq, steaks, burgers, chicken, appetizers, and set it to 425 for great frozen pizzas!

Their customer service is outstanding.

I had one issue with it where it was my mistake. I dumped the end of a bag of pellets in to the hopper (which is 40lbs).

There was a bunch of sawdust in the bottom of the bag that ended up clogging the auger and smoldering out the fire.

The customer service rep diagnosed the problem and had me up and running in no time.

I really enjoy cooking on it.

My $.02


----------



## westby (Mar 28, 2016)

I just wanted to chime in about temp swings and temp variance from left to right.  Attached is a screenshot of a Tappecue graph from my cook yesterday.  Probe 1 was on the right side, probe 2 on the left, and 3&4 were in the roast. Temp swings weren't bad - a couple small swings later in the cook caused by nosey family members. I ran the temp at 230 until about noon and then bumped to 250.  Variance from right to left was negligible until later in the cook when the right side got a bit warmer.  I think that coincided with the meat getting closer to temp.  Right side always runs just a bit hotter, but not until whatever I'm cooking gets to temp.  This chart is pretty representative of my cooks and I assume most other Rec Tecs.












Screenshot_2016-03-27-19-01-55.png



__ westby
__ Mar 28, 2016


----------



## larryb (Nov 19, 2021)

mrudi said:


> Hi All!  Looking to get a pellet smoker (thinking REC TEC but have not pulled the trigger).  I dont have a lot of experience smokin but plan on doing more (have a MES that works as advertised but I dont like the taste).  I was thinking of a pellet smoker not only for smoking but to use as a grill as well.  Anyone use one as their everyday grill?  I have a gas grill today but dont want to have both.   I'm not an overly picky guy and can put up with most things.  I guess my biggest concern however would be trying to grill but having it take forever because...well... its not really a grill.  Appreciate anyone with good or bad experience grilling with a pellet.


I have used 3 different MES for past 15 years. I actually love the smoke flavor.  Bought a Traeger ZERO smoke flavor.   Wasted $1400. Am going to use an Amazn smoke generator.  Again, I could use that gadget on my Weber gas grill.  Best advice, look for a person in your area,  and try food from pellet smoker before buying 1.  I am regretting buying a pellet grill.


----------

